# RTA build deck size please assist



## stevie g (19/10/15)

I'm looking for that next level tank since I've been dripping exclusively for a while now.

I'm using nickel though and need a tank with the largest build deck possible to fit those spaces coils into.

Does anyone know which one the following tanks have the largest build decks.

Billow v2
Goblin mini
Bellus
Cthulhu
Uwell crown
Zephyrus

Please add something I might have missed and it needs to be something I can buy from a vendor locally.


----------



## method1 (19/10/15)

I'd say it's between the bellus & the cthulu (which is probably the biggest) - bellus has better flavour imo -)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LJRanger (19/10/15)

The Goblin mini probably has the smallest build deck out of all the above mentioned, the Zephyrus' build deck is slightly better to work with than the Goblin mini but it's still kind of restrictive (if that makes any sense). I don't have any experience with the Billow so can't say much about it. The Uwell Crown tank has an rba base mainly suited for single coil builds, so space might be an issue. The Cthullu and Bellus have a "velocity styled" deck so you will have more space to work with and in my experience it's a deck that is easier to build on. I'd say your best bet would be the Bellus.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

